# Best Wheel Sealant/Protection



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Well at the moment I'm using Poorboys wheel sealant (the pink stuff), and to be honest its rubbish. 
I am applying it exactly as instructed and after 3/4 washes of the wheel the protection has all gone. 

Now as you can see from my avatar I have an RS, and as most people i'm sure know it has many many spokes and little hard to get areas in the wheels. 
Thus in applying the poorboys takes 8 hours to do 4 wheels with 3 layers. 
I dont mind doing it, but the results really dont match the effort required. 

I'm really looking for something much more durable & easier to apply.

I've read a few things about G5, but not much of how you apply it or how long it last ect. 

Any advice would be most welcome,

Thanks Rob.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

that'd be C5 mate, check out this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121

it's easy to apply but the surface must be clean. protection should last 12-18months. if you don't mind spending hours and hours cleaning them to ensure they're ready then C5 is the one to go for. if, however, you don't fancy spending too long then a durable wax may be the better option, but it won't shed brake dust off anywhere near as easily (from my own personal experience) nor last anywhere near as long.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Permanon supershine may be your lsp as it can be sprayed on via water in a spray bottle. As well as neat and withstands the heat of brake dust:thumb: Not sure they are trading on her at the moment so you will have to google:thumb: All those spokes but they are nice.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

If you have the time to get your wheels off and really go to town on them Nanolex will see you good.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=220216

If you havent then a vote for Planet Polish WS&S x two coats and your away :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

C5,its the best by far.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Wolfs rim shield.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think anyone who has used all of them will testify that C5 and CQuartz are the best out there. Then perhaps RimShield, Nanolex, Optiseal, CS, C2, etc


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

The C5 is ok, but not for multi spoked wheels. Tried it on my Alpina Classics and gave up.

I just use wolfs product on the wheels as they can be sprayed on.

All I do nowadays is just jet-wash them once a week, rather than let the dirt build up.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking at C5 it looks great

Time consuming to apply but if it last a year then I'm happy!

Do you have to buy it directly? And are there any discount codes available?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is great on alloys. Lasts 3 months between application. Cleaning alloys after it's been applied is so easy and it also adds a great shine:thumb: bottle lasts forever too.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The Engineer said:


> Looking at C5 it looks great
> 
> Time consuming to apply but if it last a year then I'm happy!
> 
> Do you have to buy it directly? And are there any discount codes available?


Most of the retailers sell Gtech products these days. Ordering direct from Gtech gives you a 5/7.5/10% discount. If you pop into the Gtech section and PM Rob in their with you details. :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 for planet polish ws&s


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

+ 2 for planet polish ws&s using again tomorrow when the wheels come of for there winter protection .


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine is great on alloys. Lasts 3 months between application. Cleaning alloys after it's been applied is so easy and it also adds a great shine:thumb: bottle lasts forever too.


Not trying to be critical, but did you and other people recommending Planet Polish read the original post?? If the manufacturer says that it only lasts for up to 3 months then unfortunately it's no good for OP.

C5 is very easy to apply. I just washed wheels, IPA wipe down and then applied with a quick buff off. Application took about 15min per wheel on 18" thermisto's....









Nowhere near as bad as your multispokes, so I would think it would probably take about 30min per wheel.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

steveg said:


> Not trying to be critical, but did you and other people recommending Planet Polish read the original post?? If the manufacturer says that it only lasts for up to 3 months then unfortunately it's no good for OP.
> 
> C5 is very easy to apply. I just washed wheels, IPA wipe down and then applied with a quick buff off. Application took about 15min per wheel on 18" thermisto's....
> 
> ...


Lasts longer than 3-4 washes :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

steveg said:


> Not trying to be critical, but did you and other people recommending Planet Polish read the original post?? If the manufacturer says that it only lasts for up to 3 months then unfortunately it's no good for OP.
> 
> C5 is very easy to apply. I just washed wheels, IPA wipe down and then applied with a quick buff off. Application took about 15min per wheel on 18" thermisto's....
> 
> ...


3 to 4 washes is hardly three months is it, which is what the OP said:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Prima Wheel Armour is also worth a shout. Very easy application, so so removal and very good slickness. I've yet to asses durability but so far is looking very promising.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fk 1000 is great on wheels and only have to wait 20-30 min between coats


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

You want durable? Try Optimum Opticoat. Doesn't get any more durable than that. Only thing is if your wheels are chrome make sure you get some practice in first. It can be very touchy on chrome.

If the wheels are intricate I would try permanon. I haven't tried it myself yet but the application method means easy in intricate places.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I don´t know about much more durable, but at least more durable and really easy to apply: Swissvax Autobahn

Be sure not to buy 200ml, because the 50ml is more than enough. It will last for ages. It also smells fantastic. Durability is about one summer. I can´t comment on how it lasts in winter.

I also haven´t used any of the other mentioned products so...
All I know is that I like using Autobahn.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have contacted Gtechniq for more details.

I'm still a bit curious why the poorboyz is so bad, has anybody had any sucess in its use, with it lasting more than a couple of washes?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i used auto glym hd on my scooby wheels when i had it, they were first clayed then polished with lime prime lite then 2 coats from memory over 24hrs an they stayed protected for ages :thumb: 

remember to make sure the wheels are cleaned an can allow the sealant or wax your using to bond to them or your wasting your time whatever you use


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Another for Wolfs Rim shield, last ages & ages & wheels are easy to clean :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Another for Wolfs Rim shield, last ages & ages & wheels are easy to clean :thumb:


Dont you mean permanon


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Dont you mean permanon


When it arrives my good friend :thumb:

Im thinking Rim shield with Permanon on top hmmmmm


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

The Engineer said:


> Thanks guys, I have contacted Gtechniq for more details.
> 
> I'm still a bit curious why the poorboyz is so bad, has anybody had any sucess in its use, with it lasting more than a couple of washes?


It's OK but not great.

But my four year-old loves painting my wheels pink when he "helps" me clean the car


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> When it arrives my good friend :thumb:
> 
> Im thinking Rim shield with Permanon on top hmmmmm


Looking forward to it bud. with all your mixing you could be a chemist like some of your friends


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

can tarx/ironx remove C5?


sorry if i hijack the thread =D


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> fk 1000 is great on wheels and only have to wait 20-30 min between coats


Agreed and excellent value.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Just a little update to this: 

In the end despite all the praise for C5, I just could not justify the £70 cost per year for the product. 

So the produced that was chosen was "Collonite 845" Insulator wax and to be fair it’s not designed for wheels but electrical pylon's.

After 4 months it’s still as strong as when applied and I very rarely have to touch the wheels as all the debris is removed with a blast from the pressure washer and a bit of snow foam.

It's done exactly what I wanted and repels the grime very very well, and at £12 a bottle much more cost effective.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Ive done collie 476 on the wheels but nothing protects and makes cleaning easier than a sealed wheel, sealants really are a complete different ball game!

C5 is £30 and lasts a year is it not?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C.Quartz for me. Lasting extremely well on the ISF wheels against the 6 piston Brembos pushing sintered metal pads against 14.2" cross drilled rotors! That means a crap load of hot metallic brake dust!!! I've had c.quartz on them for over 3 months, it's just as good as I first applied it. 100% sold.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Adrian Convery said:


> C5 is £30 and lasts a year is it not?


it should last longer! :thumb:

Money well spent on ease of cleaning alone!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

One thats not been mentioned so far is Optimum Optiseal which has to be the easiest thing to apply ever as long as you can apply in reasonable warm conditions as per instructions. I have not tried it myself but it has been suggested a lot over the last few years for tricky wheels especially.

My mate has the same car and uses Poorboys bought before the Nano and wowo products stared appearing so is looking for the same thing as you once PB is used up.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Adrian Convery said:


> Ive done collie 476 on the wheels but nothing protects and makes cleaning easier than a sealed wheel, sealants really are a complete different ball game!
> 
> C5 is £30 and lasts a year is it not?


How'd you get on with the 476 mate?
I have some indoors doing not a lot so thought I'd use it on my soon to be delivered mint 2nd hand alloys.

I have an E46, brake dust is epic and MV1's are multi spoke design, so like the OP it takes major effort to clean them.

Although 8 hours to apply the PB stuff - holy cow? I cant see it taking me more than an hour to do all 4 of mine on Saturday morning before I get the tyres fitted. :detailer:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> One thats not been mentioned so far is Optimum Optiseal which has to be the easiest thing to apply ever as long as you can apply in reasonable warm conditions as per instructions. I have not tried it myself but it has been suggested a lot over the last few years for tricky wheels especially.
> 
> My mate has the same car and uses Poorboys bought before the Nano and wowo products stared appearing so is looking for the same thing as you once PB is used up.


I love Opti-Seal on wheels - wipe it on, and you're done - really easy especially for all those nooks and crannies where'd it'd be a pain to try to remove wax residue.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Used loads of products on different alloys now but my favourite choice has to be FK1000p. Been on since end of August on the Cupra and still working fine.


----------



## Spizz (Nov 16, 2011)

Posambique said:


> I don´t know about much more durable, but at least more durable and really easy to apply: Swissvax Autobahn
> 
> Be sure not to buy 200ml, because the 50ml is more than enough. It will last for ages. It also smells fantastic. Durability is about one summer. I can´t comment on how it lasts in winter.
> 
> ...


+1 Totally agree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

ive been using poorboys wheel sealant to great effect,admittedly you need a few layers of it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

umi000 said:


> I love Opti-Seal on wheels - wipe it on, and you're done - really easy especially for all those nooks and crannies where'd it'd be a pain to try to remove wax residue.


Opti-seal was my #1 before I tried the super sealant C.Quartz. I still use Opti-seal on other people's wheels and glass. Fantastic stuff this! :thumb:


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking for some guidance on the sequence of application please. I have just got a set of wheels for the MX5, still off the car so have time to prep them properly. Looks like C5 is the stuff to use but how about polish and wax? Should I polish, C5 then wax, or C5, polish then wax? What order do I go in, or do I just give them a good clean and use C5 only?

Thanks in advance
Pete


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Clean
IPA wipe down
C5
Done. 


If you wanted to add some wax over the top of C5 for looks, you could, but it isn't necessary for protection.


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers Aucky


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

No worries. Just make sure you follow the online curing instructions! (30 seconds or something iirc).

I made the mistake of leaving it CONSIDERABLEY longer the first time I used it, it took copious amounts of elbow grease to remove. Its a doddle if you do it right though.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Engineer said:


> Just a little update to this:
> 
> In the end despite all the praise for C5, I just could not justify the £70 cost per year for the product.
> 
> ...


I've decided to invest in some Collinite 845 Insulator wax for my alloys, to give it a try after reading great things about it on here and it also won Autoexpress wheel sealant product of the year ( yes I know it's not a true sealant). Might do a test on it when I get round to using it.


----------

